
The wealth of Sapiens - yarapavan
http://www.dpegan.com/the-wealth-of-sapiens/
======
meri_dian
Well said. We must always worry about everyone having access to the "avoiding
misery" fruits of the human colossus. I don't worry about inequality so long
as the poor can avoid misery (at least the kind money can stave off) and live
in comfort.

